# Hemianthus micranthemoides (baby's tears)



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I grew this stuff in my fish tanks for years...turns out it grows just as well in the terrarium, and has even bloomed  

I love it's growth habit...it makes a great ground cover and tends to just cascade over any rocks etc. that get in its way.

this patch is about 8 inches across at the moment.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been wanting to get some of this for one of my planted aquariums for a while, but nobody local has it, and I don't want to order online from a shop just for that one plant. It would seem like a waste of shipping $$. I may end up ordering some soon just to try in my viv.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I want some, gimime!


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

I just ordered some HC for my 75g in progress. Had it in my old aquariums, as well as some growing emersed on a window sill. Can't wait ti finish this 75g & get it in there.


Got some Downoi too, but I know thats a harder to grow plant. Think it's worth the gamble though.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

that picture isnt of baby tears, its Hemianthus callitrichoides, it looks even better then baby tears tho


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get this online?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get this online?


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Actually snapple, (and i know you're used to aquariums, so am i), but HM grows small like HC in emmersed form.

So how did you aclimate it to emmersed form? what's the moisture/soil wetness like?


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

online you might try Aquabid.

I found this plant to be the easiest to acclimate to emersed form of all my aquatics.
you just lay it on the substrate and keep it from drying out completely. In my high humidity tank (+80%) I mist every few days. In my orchid tank (60%) I mist every day or every other day.

The higher the light intensity, the flatter it will grow. In shade it grows upward and gets bushy.


----------



## Christer (Feb 18, 2008)

I´ve had a small patch of Hemianthus callitrichoides growing in my azureus viv for about 6 months now and it hasn´t spread at all. It was grown submerged when I got it so could this transition from submerged to emersed be the reason why it doesn´t spread (or is it the growing medium? It is currently growing on a small patch of sandy peat) Temps in the viv range from 72-80 and the humidity stays within 80 to 95%.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

mascencerro said:


> I've been wanting to get some of this for one of my planted aquariums for a while, but nobody local has it, and I don't want to order online from a shop just for that one plant. It would seem like a waste of shipping $$. I may end up ordering some soon just to try in my viv.


 
Hey im in OK too...i found some at lowes recently, so other lowes may be stocking it...homedepot maybe also, but lowes seems to be better for plants usually. If i had more i'd hook ya up, but i just have a small cuttings worth at the moment.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> Hey im in OK too...i found some at lowes recently, so other lowes may be stocking it...homedepot maybe also, but lowes seems to be better for plants usually. If i had more i'd hook ya up, but i just have a small cuttings worth at the moment.


Does the tag say "Baby's Tears" or does it say, Hemianthus micranthemoides? I ask b/c there is another plant also called Baby's Tears, Helxine soleirolii, if I remember correctly.


----------



## cobra_gerard (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip mate


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

im unsure as... um a cutting from the store just kinda fell into my pocket, and i didnt buy the entire plant...but it looked like what i always have seen as "baby tears" sorry cant give ya more info.

*Edit* Ok here is a photo, the one on the upper left is the "baby tears", the other 2 also fell in my pocket, was so strange! i think one is dischidia? i think i bought this exact species from antone or one similar, but lost it (no fault on his part), the other curly one is some type of hoya i think with maroon tubular flowers. (BTW i blew like $80 at lowes that day...consider that before bombarding me with bad rep points please


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> im unsure as... um a cutting from the store just kinda fell into my pocket, and i didnt buy the entire plant...but it looked like what i always have seen as "baby tears" sorry cant give ya more info.
> 
> *Edit* Ok here is a photo, the one on the upper left is the "baby tears", the other 2 also fell in my pocket, was so strange! i think one is dischidia? i think i bought this exact species from antone or one similar, but lost it (no fault on his part), the other curly one is some type of hoya i think with maroon tubular flowers. (BTW i blew like $80 at lowes that day...consider that before bombarding me with bad rep points please



*giggle snort* i love when such stuff happens.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, the one in your picture looks like the Helxine.

The other plant is a Hoya curtisii (with the heart shaped spotted leaves) and the other one with the red tubular flowers is a plant they call, "Rasta". Its a cultivar of Aeschynanthus radicans I believe.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, the one in your picture looks like the Helxine.
> 
> The other plant is a Hoya curtisii (with the heart shaped spotted leaves) and the other one with the red tubular flowers is a plant they call, "Rasta". Its a cultivar of Aeschynanthus radicans I believe.


ah thats right it was a hoya...sry my bad. cool plant, im gonna try not to kill it this time


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Where can I find this Hemianthus micranthemoides? I have a rock wall that it would look great on.


----------



## Cton9187 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have some, let me know


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Cton9187 said:


> i have some, let me know


I PM'd you


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a ton of it, as Helxine whatchamacallit. Someday I might even list it on joshsfrogs.com. I am still not sure it will stand up to tincs. Might be better for thumbnails.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

littlefrog said:


> I have a ton of it, as Helxine whatchamacallit. Someday I might even list it on joshsfrogs.com. I am still not sure it will stand up to tincs. Might be better for thumbnails.


I just ordered some of your jewel orchids from josh's 

Hey Antone if you're still watchin this thread i went back to lowes today and it said soleirolii soleirolii, or something similar on the tag of the "baby tears"

No cuttings fell into my pocket today  I did get to identify a frog for them though...seems a grey treefrog found its way indoors for the winter. Oh and they told me some guy that works there took home a gecko he found that came in on some plants from flordia  Who knows if it was actually a gecko since they arent herp people...but it was somekinda lizard atleast


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, I noticed... *grin* Maybe a cutting will fall into your box, who knows...

Helxine soleiroli is the name I know it by. It may be an instance of two names for the same thing. Sometimes the taxonomists change the names out from under us. Seems to be daily in the orchid world, I imagine they mess everybody else up too!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They are synonymous.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

littlefrog said:


> yes, i noticed... *grin* maybe a cutting will fall into your box, who knows...
> 
> Helxine soleiroli is the name i know it by. It may be an instance of two names for the same thing. Sometimes the taxonomists change the names out from under us. Seems to be daily in the orchid world, i imagine they mess everybody else up too!!


 
.....rad


----------



## Cton9187 (Sep 3, 2008)

sNApple said:


> that picture isnt of baby tears, its Hemianthus callitrichoides, it looks even better then baby tears tho


Just clarifying this for everyone. The plant pictured in the first post in not hemianthus micranthemoides, It is Hemianthus callitrichoides. I grow both of the plants.


----------

